# eh bien / hé bien / et bien



## bernik

A votre avis, faut-il écrire : *et *bien ?
ou vaut-il mieux écrire : *éh *bien ?

Dans sa fable, La cigale et la fourmi, Jean de la Fontaine a écrit : 
"éh bien! dansez maintenant."

Mais est-il pour autant incorrect d'écrire: et bien ?

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## geve

Je vais faire ma pinailleuse, mais moi, j'aurais écrit... *eh bien*  (ou à la limite, *hé bien*)

Pour moi, "et" introduit un nouvel élément, alors qu'ici, il s'agit plutôt d'une onomatopée, une exclamation... 
Cependant, j'ai déjà lu *et bien* sans pour autant sentir ressentir le besoin de crier à la faute rédhibitoire.


----------



## bernik

_" moi, j'aurais écrit... eh bien "_

En effet, après vérification dans mon dico, 
ils ne mettent pas d'accent sur le 'eh'.

(d'ailleurs je me demande bien pourquoi, mais bon...)


----------



## Tobus

Bonjour,

je me demandais quelle était la façon la plus correcte d'écrire "[é] bien" : eh bien ou hé bien ?

Cordialement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut écrire _eh bien !_ (et non _et bien_ ou _hé bien_…)


----------



## Tobus

Et concernant le "eh", s'orthographie-t-il de la même manière dans le cas par exemple de "Eh les amis, vous venez ?"

Cordialement.


----------



## itka

Tobus said:


> Et concernant le "eh", s'orthographie-il de la même manière dans le cas par exemple de "Eh les amis, vous venez ?"
> 
> Cordialement.



Non, ça s'écrit : "Hé ! Les amis, vous venez ?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Remarque : _hé_ se dit [é] alors que _eh_ se dit [è].


----------



## itka

Maître Capello said:


> Remarque : _hé_ se dit [é] alors que _eh_ se dit [è].



Ça dépend où ! 
Je dis [é]bien, et aussi [é] ! Les amis !
Et je parierais bien que Karine aussi prononce comme moi


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Ça dépend où !
> Je dis [é]bien, et aussi [é] ! Les amis !
> Et je parierais bien que Karine aussi prononce comme moi


 
Même chose de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique. 
Le Petit Robert donne les deux options... donc tout le monde a raison.


----------



## Maître Capello

[...]

Quant à la prononciation de _eh bien !_, je dois bien avouer que j'hésite moi-même entre [é] et [è]…


----------



## Montaigne

Il semble que la prononciation soit différente en fonction de la nature interjective ou interpellative :
"Hé bien" serait prononcé "é", tandis que le simple "Hé" serait prononcé "è".
C'est une observation d'expérience dont j'ignore le fondement.


----------



## itka

Montaigne said:


> Il semble que la prononciation soit différente en fonction de la nature interjective ou interpellative :
> "Hé bien" serait prononcé "é", tandis que le simple "Hé" serait prononcé "è".
> C'est une observation d'expérience dont j'ignore le fondement.



Pas chez moi, toujours !
Je peux t'assurer que personne par ici (enfin les natives !) ne prononce le moindre [è] !

[...]


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...]
> Je dis [é]bien, et aussi [é] ! Les amis !
> Et je parierais bien que Karine aussi prononce comme moi


Eh ! eh ! eh ! 
Eh bien, je crois que tu as gagné ton pari : je prononce tous ces _eh _pareil ici [é].


----------



## Ploupinet

Bah en Normandie aussi on fait pareil hein !


----------



## itka

[...]

Et maintenant que j'y pense, le seul [è] ouvert de mon vocabulaire se trouve dans "Hep !" "Hep ! Taxi !" ou "Hep ! Jeune homme !"... toutes choses que je ne dis pas très souvent...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...]
> Et maintenant que j'y pense, le seul [è] ouvert de mon vocabulaire se trouve dans "Hep !" "Hep ! Taxi !" ou "Hep ! Jeune homme !"... toutes choses que je ne dis pas très souvent...


Et dans « _Hè bè (*) peuchère, tu t'es mis dans un brave état._ », non ? 

[...]


----------



## itka

[...]



> _Hè bè (*) peuchère, tu t'es mis dans un brave état._ »,


Mais Karine... je ne dis pas de semblables choses : c'est du marseillais tout pur, ça. Moi, je ne parle que le français  

note pour les non-francophones : tous ces mots étranges sont les versions marseillaises des mots français bien connus :

_Hè Bè _= Eh bien
(_Peuchère_ étant une exclamation d'origine provençale, qu'on pourrait traduire approximativement par "le/la pauvre !")


----------



## Nicomon

Et ils diront ensuite que les québécois ne parlent pas français. 

Ici on dit _Hé bin!_ (sans e). 

[...]


----------



## Aoyama

Comment écrire : "et bien ..." ou "eh bien ..." ?
Grevisse indique que "eh bien" est plus courant (sinon l'usage actuel) mais qu'à l'origine on écrivait bien "et bien" (comme "et alors").
Petit sondage, qu'est-ce que vous écririez ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Ao,

Je crois bien que pour moi c'est eh bien, déformée que je suis par la lecture de pièces classiques...


----------



## samlibere

hé/eh bien, c'est la même chose ; pas besoin de remise en contexte.

Entre "et bien" et "eh bien", la différence est énorme 

"Et bien" n'est pas "et alors" mais bien plutôt "et donc", "de ce fait", "par conséquent".

Mais comme impossible n'est pas français, il n'est pas étonnant que tu réussisses à recevoir un début de réponse sans contexte


----------



## Aoyama

> Entre "et bien" et "eh bien", la différence est énorme
> 
> "Et bien" n'est pas "et alors" mais bien plutôt "et donc", "de ce fait", "par conséquent".


C'est une manière de voir les choses, que je ne connaissais pas (Grevisse ne la mentionne pas, d'autres ouvrages non plus) mais qui a quelque pertinence.
Pour 





> hé/eh bien, c'est la même chose


, pas si sûr (même si ce n'était pas à l'origine mon propos) :
je sens " hé bien" comme un étonnement (plutôt d'ailleurs "hé ben !, hé bé !" dans le sens de "ouh là là" ...).


----------



## samlibere

Pour te répondre la première fois, je me suis inspiré du lien de KaRINe Fr ci-dessous, que tu n'as peut-être pas lu car je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il a été rajouté après ta réponse.



> Les grammairiens ont essayé de distinguer hé et eh ; mais leurs distinctions sont fort arbitraires. Il n'y a pas de différence dans la prononciation ; et, quant à l'orthographe, comme elle n'est fondée sur rien du tout, chacun écrit à sa fantaisie eh ou hé.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

[...]

J'ai compris ta question, Ao, comme un sondage sur l'usage écrit que des francophones peuvent faire de ces deux petits mots accolés, sans rien d'autre autour. Dans ce cas, je persiste, j'écris systématiquement eh bien comme ceci.
Si ce n'était pas le cas, précise ta question.


----------



## Aoyama

> J'ai compris ta question, Ao, comme un sondage sur l'usage écrit (...)


oui, c'est ça, même si quelques petites diversions sont quand même bienvenues.
L'opposition (ou la différence) entre eh et hé est un peu hors-sujet ...

[...]


----------



## Nicomon

Moi j'écris  « eh bien! » si je suis étonnée.  
ou alors :  
Eh bien, voyez vous, la règle est qu'on doit éviter l'erreur fréquente d'écrire et bien, avec la conjonction et, la locution « eh bien ». 

Mais ça, c'est parce que je l'ai appris ainsi.  Je l'ai corrigé plus d'une fois sur des copies où la personne avait écrit « et bien ». 

« Hé bien » serait désuet, selon ce que me dit la BDL
- Elle s'écrit uniquement avec l'interjection eh, la variante hé bien étant aujourd'hui vieillie. 

Source : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?T1=eh+bien

PS : pour moi  Hé! sert à interpeller  et  Eh! marque l'étonnement ou l'admiration.


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> Grevisse indique que "eh bien" est plus courant (sinon l'usage actuel) mais qu'à l'origine on écrivait bien "et bien" (comme "et alors").


Vraiment ? J'ai beau chercher dans _Le Bon Usage_, mais impossible de trouver une quelconque mention de ce que tu avances… Pourrais-tu STP nous donner la référence exacte ? Quoi qu'il en soit, Grevisse dit que « °_et bien_ est fâcheux » (§ 1105, 14e éd.).

Pour moi, cette orthographe-là est incorrecte et il faut *impérativement* écrire _eh bien_ voire _hé bien_.



samlibere said:


> *Les grammairiens ont essayé de distinguer hé et eh […] Il n'y a pas de différence dans la prononciation*


Le plus souvent, mais pas toujours. En effet le rire sournois se prononce avec un _h_ aspiré, donc l'orthographe doit être _hé ! hé !_ et pas _eh ! eh !_…


----------



## Aoyama

> Vraiment ? J'ai beau chercher dans _Le Bon Usage_, mais impossible de trouver une quelconque mention de ce que tu avances… Pourrais-tu STP nous donner la référence exacte ? Quoi qu'il en soit, Grevisse dit que « °_et bien_ est fâcheux » (§ 1105, 14e éd.).


Me revoilà, un peu tard, mais pour me reprendre :
la mention se trouve donc dans l'édition (collector ?) de 1975 (§ 993, 7. , p.1108), où Grevisse dit en fait :
"on a pu écrire autrefois _et bien_ ". Suivent deux exemples (anciens) : 
"Et bien ! Sire, luy demanda-il ...(sic) " (Montaigne)
"Et bien, belle bergere, luy dit-il ...(sic) " (Damourette-Pichon)
Peut-être pas fondamentalement probant, j'en conviens.


----------



## beri

j'écris aussi "eh bien", bien entendu quand ce n'est pas dans le sens "il faut regarder et bien mémoriser"
il est vrai que la faute "eh/et" est assez fréquente et bien nombreuses sont les fois où avec agacement je lis "et oui !"


----------



## smr

Bonjour,
Pas trop tard pour apporter "mon centime"?

Je suggère d'examiner le contexte pour choisir entre "eh bien" et "et bien". 

Le premier suggère comme il a été dit un étonnement, interpellation, admiration ; dans le deuxième "et" donne le sens d'ajout/coordination/conclusion de ce qui est "bien".

On dira donc :
"Eh bien je suis surpris..."
mais
"Et bien, en fin de compte, voilà ce qu'il faut faire", "et bien après tout..." "et bien finissons-en" (c'est à dire "bon, stop, arrêtons de discuter)

dans le premier contexte, on ne peut pas dire "Bon, je suis surpris" (quoi que dans certain contexte...)

Suis-je dans le vrai?

Cordialement


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, _et bien_ n'est jamais correct en tant qu'expression… Dans ton second exemple, il faut également écrire _e*h* bien_.

Ce n'est que lorsque _et_ et _bien_ sont décorrélés qu'on peut trouver ces deux termes juxtaposés, par exemple:

_Il a été vaincu et bien vaincu._


----------



## Elle Paris

J'ai pris tant de peine a apprendre a prononcer différemment *è et é, et* alors, 
la plupart des français lirait ma phrase ci-dessus:
*eh,eh,eh,eh* quatre fois pareil!



Maître Capello said:


> Non, _et bien_ n'est jamais correct en tant qu'expression… Dans ton second exemple, il faut également écrire _e*h* bien_.
> 
> Ce n'est que lorsque _et_ et _bien_ sont décorrélés qu'on peut trouver ces deux termes juxtaposés, par exemple:
> 
> _Il a été vaincu et bien vaincu._


 
Ne peut on pas le dire et écrire dans le contexte d'une question?
Et bien? sous entendant soit "Et bien quoi maintenant?", ou "Et bien alors que fait on maintenant?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, non, c'est bien _e*h* bien_ qu'il faut écrire dans ces cas-là également.


----------



## Elle Paris

Merci! Je ne l'aurait jamais cru!


----------



## Elle Paris

Et alors, Et aussi, Et puis, Et zut, flûte et crotte! Pourquoi pas "Et bien"?  Je n'arrive pas a comprendre!


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans toutes ces expressions, *et* est une conjonction de coordination, tandis que dans _*eh* bien_, c'est une interjection.


----------



## Elle Paris

Oui, je comprends bien, mais si l'on ne dit pas  "Eh zut!" pourquoi ne peut on pas dire la conjonction de coordination "Et" avec "bien"?


----------



## Aoyama

En fait, l'un des éléments du probleme réside dans la ressemblance phonétique entre "et" et "eh" (et même "hé"). C'est cette ressemblance phonétique qui a donné lieu, dans l'ancienne langue, à la confusion entre "et" et "eh". Ceci dit, comme le dit bien Me Ca. 


> *et* est une conjonction de coordination, tandis que dans _*eh* bien_, c'est une interjection


 (en fait, "eh" est toujours une interjection, si je ne m'abuse).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Furetière (_Dictionnaire Universel_, 1701)
_On dit aussi par interjection *He bien qu'est-ce ? he bien achevez*_.
George Sand (_Gabriel_, 1854)
_*Et bien*! je te jure sur mon honneur..._

Ici comme ailleurs et comme souvent, j'ai du mal à percevoir la nécessité de condamner telle ou telle graphie au nom de tel ou tel ayatollah de la pureté linguistique française.

Heureuse Dudevant, qu'est morte avant d'apprendre qu'elle écrivait pas correct...


----------



## Aoyama

Chapitre graphie(s) d'ailleurs, on pourrait se demander pourquoi on écrit généralement "eh" et pas "éh" ... Le h (contrairement au T ou au L) n'entraîne pas la prononciation é ... (cf. éhonté etc.).


----------



## Maître Capello

Elle Paris said:


> Oui, je comprends bien, mais si l'on ne dit pas  "Eh zut!" pourquoi ne peut on pas dire la conjonction de coordination "Et" avec "bien"?


_Zut_ est une interjection à elle toute seule, contrairement à _eh bien_ qui forme un tout. En outre, on peut parfaitement dire _Et puis zut!_, tandis qu'on ne peut pas dire _Eh/et puis bien!_  En d'autres termes, comme je l'ai déjà dit, dans _et zut_, il s'agit d'une conjonction de coordination qui précède simplement l'interjection (_zut_), tandis que _eh bien_ est un groupe indivisible qui forme une interjection…


JeanDeSponde said:


> Furetière (_Dictionnaire Universel_, 1701)
> _On dit aussi par interjection *He bien qu'est-ce ? he bien achevez*_.
> George Sand (_Gabriel_, 1854)
> _*Et bien*! je te jure sur mon honneur..._
> 
> Ici comme ailleurs et comme souvent, j'ai du mal à percevoir la nécessité de condamner telle ou telle graphie au nom de tel ou tel ayatollah de la pureté linguistique française.
> 
> Heureuse Dudevant, qu'est morte avant d'apprendre qu'elle écrivait pas correct...


Bien qu'aujourd'hui vieilli,_ hé bien_ est accepté (avec un accent sur le _e_), contrairement à _et bien_ qui est grammaticalement faux. Cette dernière orthographe a certes été employée au XVIIe siècle, mais elle n'en reste pas moins incorrecte…

Quoi qu'il en soit, il existe des cas où le bon usage est hésitant, mais ici, tous les dictionnaires et les grammairiens sont aujourd'hui d'accord. Autant donc les suivre et orthographier l'expression _eh bien_…

• TLFi s.v. _eh bien_

• Larousse s.v. _bien_

• Académie s.v. _bien_, renvoyant à _eh_

• Littré s.v. _eh!_, s.v. _hé_, ainsi que s.v. _bien_

• BDL:





> La locution interjective _eh bien _marque principalement une interrogation, une réponse, une information ou une émotion. Elle s'écrit uniquement avec l'interjection _eh_, la variante _hé bien_ étant aujourd'hui vieillie. Employée en début de phrase, _eh bien_ est suivie d'une virgule; employée seule ou en fin de phrase, elle est suivie d'un point d'exclamation ou d'interrogation. On doit éviter l'erreur fréquente d'écrire _et bien_, avec la conjonction _et_, à la place de la locution _eh bien_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui, Emcee Cap' - les grammairiens grammairisent dans leur coin, et les écrivains écrivent pour notre plaisir.

Le _eh bien_ de Pons de Verdun (?), cité par Littré, invalidera donc pour certains le _et bien_ de George Sand.
Je les prends, moi, tous les deux !


----------



## Moon Palace

Dans le cas de _et bien, _je dirais que comme de nombreux autres cas _(ex: malgré que _chez Proust et Queneau), nous ne pouvons dire qu'il soit totalement incorrect, mais plutôt à considérer comme un dessein stylistique, et donc il pourrait être utilisé dans certaines traductions littéraires.


----------



## Nicomon

Moon Palace said:


> La BDL citée précise bien les emplois différents de _hé _et _eh, _sans faire apparaître l'idée que _hé_ soit vieilli.


_ Hé_, tout court est encore d'usage courant (quoique moins fréquent que _eh_).  C'est l'interjection  _*hé bien*_ (écrite de cette façon) qui est vieillie.


----------



## Elle Paris

Eh bien, on aime bien ce fil!


----------



## parlesay

Salut tous!
Je reviens et je rouvre la discussion pour faire remarquer que personne n'a parlé de *'eh ben'*, qui, bien que c'est du français parlé, j'ai pu le trouver dans mon dictionnaire! Donc il est aussi correct, non?


----------

